# Inconsistent



## bmart23 (Mar 25, 2014)

Need.help with 30yd shot plus


----------



## bmart23 (Mar 25, 2014)

I shoot a bear method with apache drop away rest... 6 inch static stabilizer and react 5pin sight.. so I dont think its.my setup


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Welcome to Archer Talk!

We need a LOT more informtion to help you.

Start with a description of what is going wrong with that shot and, if you know, why it's different from shorter shots.

You mentioned the bow, but also need the draw weight, draw length, arrow specifications and what release you are using.

Allen


----------



## bmart23 (Mar 25, 2014)

60# 30 in draw.. my release is a cheap trufire... my arrows are easton flatline 8.2 gpi 340.... im pretty dead on at 20 but 30 and up im everywhere but the.bullseye sometimes its left or right or high.. its gotta be.in my form somehow ill post a.video here shortly if a shot


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

There is a good chance that you are adding a little extra tension in your bow hand and/or release hand when you shoot at 30 yards. 

Typically extra distance results in added pressure to hold steadier. 

We try to hold the same sight picture at 30 yds as we do at 20 yds. That's not going to happen. If you have a 4" range of motion at 20 yards and you DON'T try harder, you should end up with about a 6" ranged of motion (ROM) at 20 yards. If you DO try harder, it's likely to open up to 8" or 10" or worse. Archery is not an effort sport. Getting better comes from improvements to form, execution and equipment fit.

The problem comes in when we try to achieve the 4" ROM at 30 yards. Trying harder in archery results in shooting worse because we increase muscle tension in an effort to hold tighter than our form will allow. The idea is to accept the ROM that our form will yeild. If you have 4" groups at 20 yards, your form should give you 6" groups at 30 and 8" groups at 40, etc.

Of course the goal it to improve our form and execution and bow fit to reduce the ROM. But that is a much longer post, in fact about half the threads on AT since the beginning are about that 

Unreasonable expectations that their current form and equipment can't meet has lead to target panic in a lot of archers, me included. 

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Very good post, Allen. Pretty much covered it.

bmart23.... if you do post a video or picture, make sure it's from the side... showing you head to toe and that your arrow is perfectly level at full draw.
If you have to... hang the target from something... to get it high enough.
That will help us more accurately judge whether your form and bow-fit is correct. 
A video would be best, but a picture will work too.


----------



## bmart23 (Mar 25, 2014)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Swqitd3tCpk


----------



## bmart23 (Mar 25, 2014)

Theres.the.video let me.know.what ya all think


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't mean to be cruel or too critical, but you have the form of a relatively new archer who has never been shown the right way to do it.

Compare your form to these two guys:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhZ-dc7TNdU

At the time they were ranked #1 & #2 in the world. Reo is not the best archer to immitate. It works for him, but it won't for most. But you can't do much better than building your form based on Braden's form.

Also check out Alistairs videos: http://www.youtube.com/user/perfarch

If you can stand the music, there's a lot of good information there.

You really need a coach, at least for a while. The coach will probably also make a few adjustments to your bow to get it to fit you better. We can guess about the adjustments, but you have a few form problems that need to be sorted out before we can say exactly what adjustments should be made.

What area of the country do you live in? We may be able to suggest someone.
Allen


----------



## bmart23 (Mar 25, 2014)

Mt.sterling,illinois midwest area


----------



## bmart23 (Mar 25, 2014)

I am very new to.archery ijust got that bow in december and honestly havent shot much but this month


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You live in the same state as one of the best archery coaches in the world.

Terry Wunderle - http://wunderlearchery.com/index.html

He's coached several hundred world & national champions. 

As good as he is, he may or may not be the best fit for you. If not I'm sure he could recommend someone. Give him a call.

Allen


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Allan for that post, I find myself struggling to hold groups past 35 yds, I might just be putting to much tension on myself with the added range playing tricks on my brain


----------



## livetobowhunt (Apr 13, 2014)

It's all on your form. Keep practicing however don't over shoot it'll get worse as you get tired. The video didn't load so I'm not sure if you have a kisser button...if you don't I'd recommend it. If that doesn't work take it to a pro shop and make sure its tuned correctly. .. good luck buddy hope that helps a little


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

bmart23 come see me ill fix you up im outside st.louis mo


----------

